# Is this a decent enough sump? (size-wise)



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Sadly, the sump I have is too tall for my stand and doesn't leave enough clearance (otherwise, it's 55gallon and awesome). I have a 150 gallon tank (48" foot print)

So, I'm possibly picking up a sump tomorrow that's 32"Lx14"Dx16"H (which makes it a 30 gallon tank), and the baffles are 10" tall. The refugium section is 9 3/4"x14"x10". And the skimmer section is 8 3/8"x14"x10", while the return section is 9 3/4"x14"x10".

Since the baffles are only 10" tall, it feels like the actual volume of water that will be in the sump at any given time is only 32x14x10, which is only 20 gallons. 

Is that how we measure the sump volume? Or do we just take the entire volume of the sump?

Would this suffice as a sump?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

As I said in the message. The sump needs to fit your equipment, and needs. There needs to be room for power outages as well. So, even though it is a 30 gallon, the only time it will have that much water is during a power out.

So, if it will fit the stand, and your equipment, and has room for a power outage, you are good.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

